# Framing Hammers - Smooth or Milled Face?



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

Any of you guys use a milled face framing hammer? I just wanted to hear opinions from anyone who may have used both on which you prefer. I haven't really done much framing before but will be framing up my tiny house sometime in the next year or so. I picked up this framing hammer that has a milled face on it. I've driven some framing nails into some 4x4s to try it out and I really like it. Seems to kinda grip the nail heads.

This popped up in my mind with all the talk of hammers and axes and my search for hickory. This hammer has some darker colored hickory with some kinda cool figure going on (really doesn't show up on the camera right).


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2015)

I use the cross hatched hammer when driving the framing nails that have the crosshatched head, For everything else I use either a smooth hammer or a nail gun.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 16, 2015)

I use this kind of hammer -

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I use this kind of hammer -



That's just cheating


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have found Through the years that the serrated head leaves a helluva lot nicer pattern on your thumb then the smooth head but the ensuing bruise seems to be just about as painful with either head!! a Lather's hatchet used to have very pointed serrations - to help direct the blow and stretch the lath. You always knew when a lather got a new hatchet cause he would beat on the scaffold to wear down the points a bit.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I have found Through the years that the serrated head leaves a helluva lot nicer pattern on your thumb then the smooth head but the ensuing bruise seems to be just about as painful with either head!! a Lather's hatchet used to have very pointed serrations - to help direct the blow and stretch the lath. You always knew when a lather got a new hatchet cause he would beat on the scaffold to wear down the points a bit.......



I'm definitely for cool patterns on my thumb. This will be a nice grid pattern.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 16, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> That's just cheating


Cheating about as much as you using a gas or electric kiln to forge instead of stoking a wood fire... haha


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Cheating about as much as you using a gas or electric kiln to forge instead of stoking a wood fire... haha



Should I go take a picture of my charcoal forge? 

But yeah, I use propane usually.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 16, 2015)

But seriously, I can't imagine building a house, or even a small outbuilding, without using it. I can frame a 10' wall with it in the time I could unbend and drive a couple nails lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> I'm definitely for cool patterns on my thumb. This will be a nice grid pattern.




Sorta hard to notice them when you are screaming and hopping up and down...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> But seriously, I can't imagine building a house, or even a small outbuilding, without using it. I can frame a 10' wall with it in the time I could unbend and drive a couple nails lol



Hahaha, I hear you. Actually me and my dad will be building it together. I was planning to do it by hand. Dad went out and bought a nice paslode air nailer and a new portable air compressor. I'm thinking he didn't want to be driving nails with a hammer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 16, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> Hahaha, I hear you. Actually me and my dad will be building it together. I was planning to do it by hand. Dad went out and bought a nice paslode air nailer and a new portable air compressor. I'm thinking he didn't want to be driving nails with a hammer.


Your dad is smart. Make him proud, borrow a nail gun. Haha. 

Sorry, not trying to detract from your original question.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Your dad is smart. Make him proud, borrow a nail gun. Haha.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to detract from your original question.



No worries, I had a feeling this thread was going to end up being about nail guns


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> Hahaha, I hear you. Actually me and my dad will be building it together. I was planning to do it by hand. Dad went out and bought a nice paslode air nailer and a new portable air compressor. I'm thinking he didn't want to be driving nails with a hammer.



Us Dad's have some good sense---That and maybe slightly worn bodies..........


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 16, 2015)

In the early years of my construction career I thought I needed a checkered faced framing hammer so I went out and bought a 28 ounce Estwing. The first time I hit my thumb with it I took it to a belt sander and ground it smooth. My framing hammer of choice for many years was a milled face 20 ounce Vaughn with a fiberglass handle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

I settled into a 24 oz smooth face very early in my youth as a framing helper and came back to it when I had my own remodeling company years later. Smooth face all the way. But not because I ever nailed one of my fingers - I never did that of course.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I settled into a 24 oz smooth face very early in my youth as a framing helper and came back to it when I had my own remodeling company years later. Smooth face all the way. But not because I ever nailed one of my fingers - I never did that of course.


Is your nose growing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Is your nose growing!



No Robert if it gets any longer he will trip on it. @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

In fact I think codswallop is the right word here!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 16, 2015)

Cody, I knew this guy who was using nails that were to long when he nailed to studs together and guess where his hand was holding them when he shot the nail in. Just saying!


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 16, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> In fact I think codswallop is the right word here!!!!


Never heard that term before, but I get the point!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Never heard that term before, but I get the point!



It is @SENC word- commonly known as Bullsh............

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Cody, I knew this guy who was using nails that were to long when he nailed to studs together and guess where his hand was holding them when he shot the nail in. Just saying!



See, Robert is making some good points here. Those things are scary.

It wasn't that long ago I was at the gun range sighting in a rifle. I had one of those plastic election signs I was using to attach a paper target to. Held the paper up there with my left hand. Staple gunned it on with my right. Staple went straight through into my left hand middle finger which had around the back side of it. Wasn't near as bad as a real framing nailer would be but it sure did hurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> See, Robert is making some good points here. Those things are scary.
> 
> It wasn't that long ago I was at the gun range sighting in a rifle. I had one of those plastic election signs I was using to attach a paper target to. Held the paper up there with my left hand. Staple gunned it on with my right. Staple went straight through into my left hand middle finger which had around the back side of it. Wasn't near as bad as a real framing nailer would be but it sure did hurt.



What is a helluva lot worse is to see a drywall guy screw a piece of drywall on -thru the steel stud and into his hand holding the stud. Only way to get it loose is to unscrew it. Damn those hangers can cuss- even when they are sober!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 16, 2015)

Cody. I noticed near the head of the hammer the wood grain runs to the outside surface of the handle. Was taught early on to get a handle that had the grain running the length of the handle because when the grain runs on a slant from one side of the handle to the other it is weak and was easier to break along this grain structure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 16, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Cody. I noticed near the head of the hammer the wood grain runs to the outside surface of the handle. Was taught early on to get a handle that had the grain running the length of the handle because when the grain runs on a slant from one side of the handle to the other it is weak and was easier to break along this grain structure.



It is actually pretty darn straight when you're lookin at it. It's probably not as strong as it could be, but I can't see it being a problem. I was talkin to the guy that made it for me on the phone and he mentioned he was thinking about using a piece with some cool figure and I okay'd it. He makes just about all my forging hammers too.


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 16, 2015)

Although my Stilleto framing hammer had a mildly milled face (pretty much wore off) I don't see any real advantage. If you are framing for a living I cannot suggest one of these titanium hammers enough. Saves a lot of wear and tear on the ole elbow. That said mine hasn't been used in about a year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Feb 18, 2015)

I worked carpentry for in the spring and summer to put myself through school. First time I left the nice grid pattern on a piece of visible timber the boss took my hammer and ground it smooth.
In all honesty, there doesn't seem to be any difference, as long as you swing the hammer square to the nail. The big difference is in the nice pattern you leave when you finish with the last blow.


----------

